# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of June 2007

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: Walk through fire.



Advanced Task: Ask your pet what he/she thinks of you.  You only get credit for this task if your pet replies.

----------


## Kromoh

if you don't have a pet, can it be a lucid one?

'cause I've been trying to find my lucid dog for quite some time now

I don't know if it must be yours (or someone else's) real pet or if it can be your own lucid pet

love the ideas though

----------


## pj

Well, since Moonbeam and I dreamed up this task, I feel qualified to answer it.

Any animal will do, whether it exists in RL or not.  I'm specifically seeking out my own dog.

Seeker - you might want to note that the animal one is the Advanced Lucid Task.

----------


## derb

seems good, gonna try my first wild tonight!! lucid tasks really are good fun.

----------


## conisag

Cool, im gonna get on it tonight advanced and basic.
PJ, nice idea btw i really like the advanced i would love to see somthing that weird.

----------


## DrTechnical

Does the advanced task require a verbal response? What about non-verbal responses (e.g. - dog humps your leg)?

----------


## conisag

No, i think it must be a verbal response because of the question "what do you think of me" would pritty much require a verbal response, if you get my meaning? lol

----------


## pj

Verbal response only.  

(Again claiming authority based on origin.  Seeker'll thump me if I cross the line here.)

----------


## Dirtbiker_CRF

I've lit myself on fire before in LD's, so the lucid task, wouldn't be that hard. I don't know about the pet one though.... I'll have to try them.

----------


## 2Fruits

Hmm, I'd like to try both.  :smiley:  I really want to successfully do a task and the walking through fire one sound pretty good!

----------


## Lseadragon

If lucid pets count, then that advanced task is next on my list of things to do.

And walking through fire would be interesting.

----------


## TripleX223

I need ot get a pet so i can do the advanced task. the fire one seems awsome

----------


## SurvivorKylie

These look like fun!  I'm definitely going to try 'em this month... starting with the fire one.  Good luck to everyone!  ::content::

----------


## Lofton

Hmm....Getting a response from my pet might be easier for me that walking through fire. I am afraid of fire and have never seen it in my dreams. We'll see!

----------


## pj

Am I the first?  Wow - that was cool.

Here's the relevant parts of the dream.  The rest of the dream can be found in my DJ:

My son is standing behind me, and I ask him where our dog Lucky is. He doesn't know, so I call her and start walking. I soon hear the jingle of her collar and see a small brown and white dog playing with our daughter. "Is that Lucky?" I ask? My son says yes, so I kneel down even though she doesn't look exactly right. She is acting right though!

I say, "Lucky, you can now talk. Let me hear you say something." She is laying with her head between her paws. She moves her lips and says "Yes" in an eerie high-pitched voice. I smile, knowing that the advanced task is in the bag. I ask her, "Tell me what you think of me."

She says, "You make me happy." Then she rolls on her back with her tail wagging furiously. Looking down toward her belly, she says, "You make that thing waggle."

I am satisfied. I get up and decide to wake up because I don't want to forget any of this.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Am I the first? Wow - that was cool.
> 
> My son is standing behind me, and I ask him where our dog Lucky is. He doesn't know, so I call her and start walking. I soon hear the jingle of her collar and see a small brown and white dog playing with our daughter. "Is that Lucky?" I ask? My son says yes, so I kneel down even though she doesn't look exactly right. She is acting right though!
> 
> I say, "Lucky, you can now talk. Let me here you say something." She is laying with her head between her paws. She moves her lips and says "Yes" in an eerie high-pitched voice. I smile, knowing that the advanced task is in the bag. I ask her, "Tell me what you think of me."
> 
> She says, "You make me happy." Then she rolls on her back with her tail wagging furiously. Looking down toward her belly, she says, "You make that thing waggle."



 ::banana::  :Mad:  Congratulations but I am mad that you beat me!  

Good idea to say "you can talk now."  I've just been saying IRL to my dogs, 
"Say something to me!  Tell me something!" to try and get it to happen; but I think that may be a better idea.

----------


## pj

Thanks, Moonbeam.  I really didn't expect to crack this one before you did.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Thanks, Moonbeam. I really didn't expect to crack this one before you did.



Seems like the break that you took and starting over like from scratch helped.

----------


## jankai

i havnt gotten round to twalking though the fire yet but av done it before so al get on to it tonyt. 

Its taken me all week end to get the advanced one done because of one- i didnt get a good nyts sleep on friday and two even when i was lucid for that like 5 minutes on friday i summoned my old dog hermes and i went on my knees and put my hands behind his ears and started tickeling him. He sat down and then i said to him what do you think of me hermes. He then got up and ran away. I then stood up and shouted "Al get ya tomorrow nyt" and then i woke up 

On saturday nyt i did it. 
I got to bed prity late about 230am ish and i went to sleep. now i was in a dream were i was on a train and there was people sat everywere the train was full and i looked outside so see that we were on the ocean and there was a big sign on the window saying oneway train to atlantis. 
Now i sat there for a second and then sttod up look at the sign, looked out side, looked at the sign and then looked at the floor. Then it hit me i was on a train which was on water on its way to atlantis am dreaming. It took me a while to get my barings and i looked around the train again at all the people. They looked like somthing from the 40's holding there lougage and keeping there children close. I grabbed a paper off a guy and told him ad give it back in a second and he said anytime mate. I put the paper to my face and walked 
down the train still with the paper in my hands with it in my face and i was thinking of him my dog. Then i got the other carriage and then put the paper down and i saw him walking though the people towards me. I thought to myself yes now just relax and get it over with. 
He came over to me and i just stood there and went you ok mate and he went ye this train is shit though everyone keeps on kicking me can you tell them to stop. So i shouted down the train to tell the people to stop and they all replied "Were sorry". I sat on the floor looking around before i asked him what do you think of me. Now hermes stood up and started to walk off so i told him to wait and just atleast tell me. He turned around and said you were loving but you hit me everytime i did somthing wrong and i hated you for that and then he walked off and disappeared. and then i got with LDing with what time i had left.

----------


## Clairity

Well I attempted both tasks.. I'll let Seeker and you ("the people") decide if I get credit!   ::bigteeth:: 

I went to the couch about 3am to try to WILD.  I lay on my back for what seemed like forever until I finally decided that it just wasn't gonna happen. I then rolled on my side but still kept repeating to myself, "Am I dreaming?".

For some reason I get up and walk back to my bedroom and lay down on the floor. ::huh::   My husband comes in from the living room, steps over me asking me what I'm doing on the floor.  I get ready to answer him when it dawns on me that I wouldn't sleep on the floor! I was having a false awakening and I'm still asleep!

I get up and head out the door. It still felt as though the sheet was covering one of my eyes.  I tried to push it off but I couldn't get my eye clear. In desperation I pushed my eyes open between my thumbs and forefingers and it seemed to work.. things became clear and bright.

I find myself inside a huge bldg.. it reminded me of a mall only there were no stores.  People passed by me as though they didn't notice me.

I see two girls dressed in business suits pass by and I asked them, "Are we dreaming?"  They both looked at me, then at each other and then back at me with that "are you high" expression and one replied, "No, we're not dreaming!" and they kept walking.

I decided it was time to show my skill so I walked up the side of the wall and stood there sideways and yelled after them, "If we weren't dreaming, could I do this?!".. but they didn't even turn around.

I jumped off the wall remembering the tasks and I noticed an indentation in the wall down the hallway.

I walked over and noticed that there was a small fireplace built into the indentation of the wall.  There was a small fire going but it grew as I looked at it.

The fire was hot.. too hot!  I could feel my skin start to burn as I reached my hand in.  I reminded myself that the task was that I had to "walk through fire" but I didn't see how I could walk through it when it was in a wall!  I decided that perhaps standing in it would be good enough.  I was going to "test the waters" so to speak by putting my hand in first and noticed that I was now wearing gloves.  I think my mind was trying to protect my skin cuz when I put my hand in the fire.. it burned like.. well.. fire!!  I couldn't stand it and when I pulled my hand out the glove was still burning.  I tore the glove off and threw it burning on the floor. 

Ok.. task number 2 it is!

I realize that I need to find an animal and, as I start down the hallway, I see something ambling towards me.  As it gets closer I see that it's a fairly large possum! 

 

I feel kind of apprehensive but I kneel down and hold out my hand and it continues to approach me.  I had never been that close to a possum in real life and they aren't exactly cuddly.  ::disconcerted:: 

It stopped in front of me and I slowly reached my hand out and gave it a scratch behind the ear.  It looked up at me and I could tell that it was old and also that it was nearly blind as it's eyes were not brown and clear but cloudy and milky white.  For some reason I felt I couldn't ask a blind possum that I had just met what he thought of me so instead I asked, "Do you like people?".  He raised his head, trying to find my eyes with his eyes and he began to stutter,

"pppr" .. "ppprob"  

I found myself fininshing the word for him.. "probably?"

"Probably" he echoed while nodding his head never once breaking his gaze from my eyes.

I decided that we had conversed enough as I got the uncomfortable feeling that at any minute he was going to bite my face off!

I backed slowly away from him and stood up.  

I then woke up so I could write down all the details.

The end!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Clairity

> I say, "Lucky, you can now talk. Let me hear you say something." She is laying with her head between her paws. She moves her lips and says "Yes" in an eerie high-pitched voice. I smile, knowing that the advanced task is in the bag. I ask her, "Tell me what you think of me."
> 
> She says, "You make me happy." Then she rolls on her back with her tail wagging furiously. Looking down toward her belly, she says, "You make that thing waggle."



pj, that is so sweet and it sounds just like something you'd expect a dog to say!  ::content:: 
.

----------


## Amidreaming?

im diggin the fire task ::evil::

----------


## pj

Clairity - if it were my call, I'd give you credit for the advanced task.  Anybody who has the nerve to approach and talk to a freaking possum - and get a response - has earned my respect!

You never actually got into the fire... I don't think putting your hand in is enough.

I didn't expect to hear anybody say it was painful though!  It will be interesting to hear others... and to try it myself.

Cool dream, through and through!

Isn't it funny that we think enough of these tasks to deliberately wake ourselves out of perfectly good lucid dreams so we can get them written down?

----------


## pj

> pj, that is so sweet and it sounds just like something you'd expect a dog to say! 
> .



I was so happy to hear that from her I was getting choked up.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It stopped in front of me and I slowly reached my hand out and gave it a scratch behind the ear. It looked up at me and I could tell that it was old and also that it was nearly blind as it's eyes were not brown and clear but cloudy and milky white. For some reason I felt I couldn't ask a blind possum that I had just met what he thought of me so instead I asked, "Do you like people?". He raised his head, trying to find my eyes with his eyes and he began to stutter,
> 
> "pppr" .. "ppprob" 
> 
> I found myself fininshing the word for him.. "probably?"
> 
> "Probably" he echoed while nodding his head never once breaking his gaze from my eyes.



That is one weird dream.  Possums aren't very smart, so that's why he couldn't talk very well, I reckon.

I do think you should get credit, but you know what?  I bet you get a better talking animal within the month.

----------


## Casualtie

I really have to try that pet one. I jokingly make mean comments to my dog all the time. I call her fat or ugly and I don't really think she appreciates it. We'll have to confirm that. It'll be fun.

*EDIT:* Here she is, the fat:

----------


## Serith

Last night I completed the basic task.  

I had been lucid for a few minutes, but it had been a pretty dull lucid dream; I wasn't very lucid, and was still acting more or less like I would in a normal dreaming.  I was in my church after sundown, and walked outside to the parking lot.  A couple times the dream almost faded completely, to the point where I could even feel my real body and see a glimpse of my room, but I quickly shut my eyes, and since I could still feel my dream body a bit, I put my dream hand in front of my face until I could see it again, and the dream came back.  The third or fourth time this happened, when the dream came back, it was suddenly daytime, everything was bright and vivid, and I was fully lucid.

In the parking lot, I started running towards the nearby Wendy's, then started jumping, and then glided over a few cars to land in front of the restaurant.  I took a moment to try running head-first into it's brick wall, since someone here said that it was really fun(It wasn't as exciting as he made it sound).  I continued past the Wendy's, to a line of stores that does not exist in real life.

Walking in front of a small hardware store, I entered it by crashing through the front window.  As I walked inside, I remembered the basic task.  Walking towards the back, I saw that a section of the floor about 4 ft by 12 ft was covered in  a single piece of wood.  I crouched down and put my hands on the board, focusing on setting it on fire. After a second, a blue glow spread from under my fingers, over the surface of the board, and tiny blue flames sprung up wherever the glow touched.

I decided that walking through three inch high flames wasn't quite how this task would best be accomplished, so I tried to make them higher, but failed.  I turned towards a clerk behind a counter working at the store, and asked him if he had any lighter fluid.  He asked me what I wanted to use it for, and when I told him I was going to use it to make the fire higher, he told me he couldn't help me.  Since that didn't work, I tried to make the fire higher by concentrating on what I wanted again, and once I tried visualizing the flames being higher, they grew to about six feet. 

At this point, I turned toward my brother, who was now next to me.  I talked to him about the task, and he agreed that I should try it.  I turned towards the fire, which covered the entire length of the board, was completely blue, and for some reason there were now six foot arrows stuck into the board.  I walked into the fire, which simply felt like very warm air, about as hot as a hairdryer.  I walked down the board, brushing aside the arrows, through the flame.  I walked through it about ten feet, and then, a couple feet from the end, I suddenly and completely woke up.

----------


## Moonbeam

Serith:  Congratulations!  At least you weren't severly burned like some people!

Casualtie:  I hope your dog tells you that a fat dog is always the human's fault!  (Or does she refuse to go on walks with you?:p I can't see that happening!)

----------


## Pyrofan1

I did  the basic last night

I was at school working on a test when I remembered that school got out several days ago and I became lucid.

Then everything around turned to flames and I just walked through them. Then I went to look for my pets, but then I woke up because my mom was trying to wake up my brother.

----------


## Casualtie

*Moonbeam*: Haha. We do spoil her, but she begs all the time and with those cute, chubby puppy eyes, how could we refuse?
Really I just call her fat because she is *extremely* lazy and doesn't like to get off of _her_ chair unless someone accidentally leaves a door open or there is the fresh aroma of food about.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Moonbeam*: Haha. We do spoil her, but she begs all the time and with those cute, chubby puppy eyes, how could we refuse?
> Really I just call her fat because she is *extremely* lazy and doesn't like to get off of _her_ chair unless someone accidentally leaves a door open or there is the fresh aroma of food about.



Hey I was going to write back and say I didn't mean to sound critical, so I'm glad you didn't take it that way.  One of my three dogs is fat too, even tho she doesn't seem to eat that much.  This morning when I was feeding them one of the non-fat ones was being really greedy, so I asked her did she want to get fat too, hoping for an answer--if not then, maybe tonight in my dream. Not exactly the conversation I'd hoped to have with her, but I'll settle for it.

And Chubby is cute.

----------


## Adam

Sounds fun!! I have more time this month to achieve these  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> I decided that walking through three inch high flames wasn't quite how this task would best be accomplished, .



3 inches.. I guess that wouldn't be much of a challenge!   ::D: 





> so I tried to make them higher, but failed.  I turned towards a clerk behind a counter working at the store, and asked him if he had any lighter fluid.  He asked me what I wanted to use it for, and when I told him I was going to use it to make the fire higher, he told me he couldn't help me.



What?!  The clerk wouldn't help you burn down his store?!  How rude!!   ::bigteeth:: 





> Since that didn't work, I tried to make the fire higher by concentrating on what I wanted again, and once I tried visualizing the flames being higher, they grew to about six feet. 
> 
> At this point, I turned toward my brother, who was now next to me.  I talked to him about the task, and he agreed that I should try it.  I turned towards the fire, which covered the entire length of the board, was completely blue, and for some reason there were now six foot arrows stuck into the board.  I walked into the fire, which simply felt like very warm air, about as hot as a hairdryer.  I walked down the board, brushing aside the arrows, through the flame.  I walked through it about ten feet, and then, a couple feet from the end, I suddenly and completely woke up.



Very cool.. I wonder what the arrows were about?
.

----------


## skysaw

Well, considering that I only read the task yesterday, and got very little sleep last night, I'm pretty proud of myself. I had an extremely short and unstable lucid moment this morning, and managed to almost get part two done:

I was in a crazy basement of a house I supposedly had just bought, and it was overrun by puppies. There was one beautiful older dog, possibly an afghan, though I'm not much for breed recognization. This dog looked at me as if he wanted to say something, and at that moment I remembered the task, which put me in a mild LD state. It wasn't _my_ pet, but the closest I'd probably get, since I didn't feel incredibly lucid.

I asked the dog what he thought of me, and he said 

"You don't need a stool." 

I thought this was pretty obscure, though perhaps he was making reference to the fact that I was tiredly leaning on a table that had no chairs at the time.

"Is there anything else?" I asked.

"I don't know, but I guess you'll tell me," was his reply.

I then slipped back into normal dreamstate. 

How'd I do?

----------


## Clairity

> How'd I do?



You talked to the dog, the dog talked to you.. heck, I'd give you credit!   ::D: 
.

----------


## i_speel_good

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=119
durr durr durr

----------


## Xaqaria

This one was wierd. I had been lucid for awhile but once I woke up all I could really remember was the las part in which I tried to do the lucid tasks, neither of which worked out the way I had wanted them to. I had just walked out of a house and out in to a busy intersection when I remembered the tasks. I was pretty sure I would be able to do both so I wanted to start with walking through fire. 

When thinking about it while I was awake I had decided that I wanted to do this one as big and epic as possible so the first thing I did was walk out in to traffic and stop a bunch of cars and trucks either by will or just 
by standing in front of them and putting my hand out. One of them was actually a house now that I think about it. It was one of those trucks holding half of a duplex except the duplex was in the front with no trailer pulling it. Anyway, once I got the intersection good and clogged my plan was to make all the vehicles explode so there would be a massive fireball. 

Unfortunately they didn't want to do what I wanted and none of them would explode. I managed to catch some of them on fire, and the fire started spreading pretty fast. There was an oil tanker on one side of the pile up and a boat trailer right next to it and I managed to get the fire to spread up the tarp on the boat. Unfortunately, the whole time the fire was spreading, plants were growing up around the cars as if they were trying to put out the fire. I flew up over the intersection when I thought the tanker was going to go off so I could get a good look. When I landed around the other side of the wreckage The whole thing was almost completely covered in plants and tree roots and I was now in the middle of a field.

At this point I scrapped the walk through fire idea and decided to talk to an animal. The first animal that came to mind (since I don't currently have a pet) is my dog who died a few years ago, Ginger. I turned around away from what once was the intersection full of cars and was now a grassy hill and started walking up the field calling her name. I caught sight of her in the distance and she started running towards me but I realized her hair was too long and there was also another dog coming. Since the neither of them looked like Ginger and the first one was the one who responded I decided to talk to that one. 

Once it got closer though I could see that its hair was blue with white tips and it was one of those dogs with the long snout and the long hair. (just looked it up and its called an afghan hound.) She came up to me and I hugged her and asked her what she thought of me but all she said was, "No."

"Come on" I said,"tell me what you think of me"
"No. I don't want to do this" was her response. 

At this point I started hearing a voice in my head that was telling me something that I don't fully remember now but I got the impression that it was saying something was wrong and to remember that I'm dreaming and walk away. I do remember that the voice used the word malevolent at some point and it was a female voice with an english accent that I had in my head was someone from this forum.

When I got the impression from the voice that something was wrong, I tried to pull away from the dog, and it tried to bite me. It succeeded in biting my hand but my fist was closed (how you should always approach a strange dog) so it didn't get a good hold, and then I woke up.

So I know I won't get credit for walking through fire, and I don't want it since I know I can do better but I'm not sure about the talking to the pet part. I would like to try it again, but I did get a response even though it didn't answer the question...

----------


## Xaqaria

> I was in a crazy basement of a house I supposedly had just bought, and it was overrun by puppies. There was one beautiful older dog, possibly an afghan, though I'm not much for breed recognization. This dog looked at me as if he wanted to say something, and at that moment I remembered the task, which put me in a mild LD state. It wasn't _my_ pet, but the closest I'd probably get, since I didn't feel incredibly lucid.



So weird, I didn't read your post before posting and hadn't even known what the kind of dog was called until I just looked it up but that was same breed of dog in my dream. I've seen those dogs before but all I knew was long hair, long snout (which is what I searched for to find the name)

----------


## Clairity

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=119



_I said "god mode" and a small piece of text appeared on my view, saying "God mode enabled" like it would happen in games. *_

"God mode".. I like that, and the fact that a piece of text appeared saying "enabled".. very cool!!  ::D: 
.

----------


## i_speel_good

> _I said "god mode" and a small piece of text appeared on my view, saying "God mode enabled" like it would happen in games. *_
> 
> "God mode".. I like that, and the fact that a piece of text appeared saying "enabled".. very cool!! 
> .



Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Once it got closer though I could see that its hair was blue with white tips and it was one of those dogs with the long snout and the long hair. (just looked it up and its called an afghan hound.) She came up to me and I hugged her and asked her what she thought of me but all she said was, "No."
> 
> "Come on" I said,"tell me what you think of me"
> "No. I don't want to do this" was her response. 
> 
> At this point I started hearing a voice in my head that was telling me something that I don't fully remember now but I got the impression that it was saying something was wrong and to remember that I'm dreaming and walk away. I do remember that the voice used the word malevolent at some point and it was a female voice with an english accent that I had in my head was someone from this forum.
> 
> When I got the impression from the voice that something was wrong, I tried to pull away from the dog, and it tried to bite me. It succeeded in biting my hand but my fist was closed (how you should always approach a strange dog) so it didn't get a good hold, and then I woke up.
> 
> So I know I won't get credit for walking through fire, and I don't want it since I know I can do better but I'm not sure about the talking to the pet part. I would like to try it again, but I did get a response even though it didn't answer the question...



Ok.. so maybe you don't get credit for the "grassy" inferno but I do think you should get credit for the talking dog (especially since she turned out to be a "hell hound")!!   ::huh2:: 
.

----------


## Caradon

Cool dreams everybody! Animals often talk in my dreams. But I have a feeling, that now when I actualy need them to talk, they won't say a word.

----------


## Clairity

> Cool dreams everybody! Animals often talk in my dreams. But I have a feeling, that now when I actualy need them to talk, they won't say a word.



I have faith in you Caradon.. you WILL do it.. the month is young!
.

----------


## Serith

> Very cool.. I wonder what the arrows were about?



I figured they were to help the fire to grow taller.  A fire won't naturally grow very high if its only fuel is an inch thick board, but it can if it has tall wooden arrows to burn.

----------


## Clairity

> I figured they were to help the fire to grow taller.  A fire won't naturally grow very high if its only fuel is an inch thick board, but it can if it has tall wooden arrows to burn.



Wow.. a strange but perfectly logical occurence in a lucid dream.. how cool is that?!
.

----------


## Amethyst Star

Hey, Clarity, have you tried walking through fire again?  Just as a small idea, try taking a potion that will protect you before stepping into the flames.  You could also put on a protective suit or create a field around yourself.

Just some ideas.


Man, I need a lucid.... and by George I'll have one!

----------


## FreeOne

well since its required, i guess ill post my lame attempt. lol

i had a successful WILD the other night and right as i started my dream, i noticed that i had a very stiff shoulder. Probably because i was WILDing on my side.  I rubbed my hands together and instantlly all the stiffness drained from me.  I then started on my quest for fire. i went to the back door and opened the door. It was dark. Again.  I was tired of having lucid dreams at night so i closed the door and closed my eyes and thought on how i wanted it light outside.  When i opened the door it wasnt completely light outside, but it was close to dawn, and i had some stadium lights on so i was alright  :smiley:   i looked right out on the grass and noticed somthing that on first glance looked like fire.  I walked up to it for a closer look and i guess my mind was trying to trick me because it was just a big plant that was dyed red lol.  i was about to walk around the corner because i had a feeling that fire would be there, but i got distracted and instantly woke up.   

well, i didnt quite get there this time,  i dont know why i didnt just summon some up, i was in too much of a hurry.  well hopefully ( if tonights WILD works out  ::wink::  ) then youu will have better reading tomarrow  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

Ame, I haven't had a chance to try again but I will this weekend so thanks for the suggestions! I'll let you know if they work!  

*freefire*, I don't think your attempt was so lame! 

I thought it was cool the way you closed and reopened the door to get rid of the darkness... so what if it wasn't completely light outside... 

And so what if you saw something that looked like fire but it turned out to be just a big red bush or something.. 

and so what if you walked around the corner because you had a feeling that fire would be there, but got distracted and instantly woke up.

 ::hrm::  ..  wow. 

Hey, good effort!!  :bravo:


 ::bigteeth:: 
.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Clairity, that was a very cool dream you had. I think I see a pattern of your husband randomly hanging around right when you are about to become lucid!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity, that was a very cool dream you had. I think I see a pattern of your husband randomly hanging around right when you are about to become lucid!



You know he's never really been in any of my lucids before so it's weird that the last two he's been in my FAs.  I think that since his allergies are acting up, and he's snoring, that he's in the back of my mind in that I'm afraid he'll disturb my attempts. 
.

----------


## jankai

i think i did the fire task last night. 

It started with me going out with my friends on a night out to london. (wen london is miles away from my house) we walked down the road to find that we were in london. Now we went in to this club and it weird as hell there was goats everywere all of them eating hay. my friend told me not to get to drunk because we have a long walk home, So i was like ya ok then. The night was going and the more i was drinking i wasnt getting drunk but for every pint i had the goats turned in to people when i turned my back. I was sat at the bar and i noticed my reflextion in the mirror it was all blurry and then i stopped for a second and kept on looking in and then it hit i was in a dream it took me so long to stabalize it i kept on thinking as well that ya i am actually in a bar in london with goats lol. Once i got lucid i sat there for a minute and looked around me. I looked at the bar and i thought hang on. I jumped over the bar grabbed a bottle of whiskey and pured it down the bar. The barman went mad at me for doing it so i just told him to shut up, but he still kepted on shouting at me so i put my hand over his mouth and moved it away to find i had taken his mouth off him lol. Once i had pured the whiskey on the bar i put my hand on the bar top and then watched it all set on the fire. The entire bar went up because of all the hay everywere. I jumped on the bar and looked over the dance floor watching all my friends running around on fire and all these goats turning into people and running out. I jumped in to the dancefloor which was full of burning hay. As i got though the fire i stood there for a second to find that my skin was going black. I was starting to feel like i was burning. I looked at the door and started to run but i made a mastake everyone was out and the entire place was on fire. I put my hand out and moved out of the bar using my dreamscape. To find that even out side of that dream i was still on fire so i had to wake myself up lol. thats never happend like that

----------


## SurvivorKylie

Nice job to everyone who's gotten one so far!  I love reading 'em, especially the ones that don't quite do the job since they're usually rather amusing in themselves.  I tried for this last night-- and didn't quite succeed, but I almost came close!

I was with my family in a parking lot, but I didn't have any shoes on. The asphalt was hot, and I couldn't walk across it because I burned my feet. Instead I jumped across it, but my feet never actually hit the ground. I realized that it was an odd way to be traveling in my dream, so I tried to jump even higher and turn it into flying-- it worked, and I became lucid. 

I did remember about the lucid task, and I could tell that I wasn't going to stay lucid (or even asleep, for that matter) for very long, so I wanted to try to get it done quick. There was no fire anywhere, but there were cars all around-- and the first thing that came to mind was to blow one up, because no doubt that would start a fire. It exploded, alright, and there was definitely a raging fire in front of me, but I didn't walk through it. For some reason I couldn't figure out to climb ontop of the car in the dream, and I just kept putting my hands and arms into it, thinking, "I don't know how to get the rest of my body into the flames." So it failed... but at least it's a start. :-)

----------


## Clairity

> It exploded, alright, and there was definitely a raging fire in front of me, but I didn't walk through it. For some reason I couldn't figure out to climb ontop of the car in the dream, and I just kept putting my hands and arms into it, thinking, "I don't know how to get the rest of my body into the flames." So it failed... but at least it's a start. :-)



LOL.. It's like your mind forgot that you were *flying* a minute ago!  Why not just FLY ontop of the car!!  ::D: 

You know I really thought that the "fire" task would be the easy one.. yet it seems to be the one that's giving folks the most trouble.

But we'll do it Kylie.. I know we will!  ::wink:: 
.

----------


## Adam

Taken directly from my DJ; almost there. I will get this down lol

Right so I was in my car and driving to work with my mate, whi I always drive in with, and I get to this junction in the road, now it looks really familiar like I have driven here in a dream before, because it ertainly was not the way to work, it just was in my dream, I guess here is dream sign 1 missed. And then I take the wrong turning so I have to skip lanes and it seems I keep going on the wrong side of the road and always end up driving into traffic. We eventually stop, but I don't see myself get to work I just am in this office, but rather than sitting at desks we are all in beds, should have piced up on this too, so were all talking about work and stuff when I decided I needed to go to the toilet, Toilet was awesome, it had this special thing attached which converted it into a toilet for someone disabled! Cant remember exactly what it was though but I remember thinking it was cool. So anyway I walked out the bathroom, then notice I'm not wearing any clothes, WTF, so I think never mind, I will just go back to the room I'm sure everyone else is naked. _Then it hits me, stop being so stupid, your dreaming!!! Awesome I thought. Then I remembered that I needed some work on stabilising my dreams because all my techniques were failing, I tried staring at things and rubbing my hands together, but it didnt work so I though never mind I will ust carry on. Was walking back to the room to find the others, then thought I needed to try the task of the month, but I couldn't remember them. Then it came to me about walking through fire, so I looked into the doorway and there was this big towel in the way, and rather than using a lighter or something I though I would will it to catch on fire and walk through, but it wouldnt start, so I went into the room to find out if someone had a lighter, but the girl said "You shouldn't play with fire, its bad for you" then proceeded to take her clothes off, and then then I just suddenly woke up!!!_
I was gutted and angry at her for this!! I was about to do my first task and she wouldn't let me and woke me up!!

----------


## Clairity

> so I went into the room to find out if someone had a lighter, but the girl said "You shouldn't play with fire, its bad for you" then proceeded to take her clothes off, and then then I just suddenly woke up!!![/I][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
> I was gutted and angry at her for this!! I was about to do my first task and she wouldn't let me and woke me up!!



LOL!  Taking off her clothes might have been a hint that she wanted you to play with a different "kind" of fire!  :Hi baby: 

You were so close.. I bet you'll do it before the month is up!
.

----------


## Adam

> LOL! Taking off her clothes might have been a hint that she wanted you to play with a different "kind" of fire! 
> 
> You were so close.. I bet you'll do it before the month is up!
> .



I believe it was! She was a hottie too! But I really wanted to walk through the fire lol  :Bang head:

----------


## Lseadragon

I'm unsure if this counts, as it wasn't a pet, but it was still pretty weird regardless.





> I remembered the Advanced Task, so went looking for a cat. I couldn't find one. But someone pointed out there was a mouse in the corner I could talk to. I had to be quiet though, as he was a creature of the shadows. I ducked under a table, and found the mouse. It was pretty much just a dark unfilled outline, though still undoubtedly a mouse. I asked it what it thought of me. It replied "I don't care about your forum posts!" Then I had to poke it in the back for some reason. It turned into this weird thing, which was then in a portable game on the floor. I played it for a minute - it wasn't bad - then went back to the shopping center.

----------


## Clairity

> It was pretty much just a dark unfilled outline, though still undoubtedly a mouse. I asked it what it thought of me. It replied "I don't care about your forum posts!" Then I had to poke it in the back for some reason. It turned into this weird thing, which was then in a portable game on the floor. I played it for a minute - it wasn't bad - then went back to the shopping center.



I think it counts.. you asked the question and it answered you (and it was pretty blunt in it's reply)!   ::D: 

How crazy was it that it turned into a game that you played?!
.

----------


## pj

I think it counts too - "pet" was a suggestion... the task is to ask an animal and have it respond.

Anyway, The Judge himself has returned.  We should have some wing action in here soon!

----------


## cidus

I did the basic one a few days ago.

It wasn't exactly dramatic like I had planned, but none the less fun. Basicly I started the dream (it was a WILD) in a black void. I remembered The task before hand, when I was in SP (I couldn't remember the second, only that it involved pets). I knew that this dream most likely wouldn't last, because it was during a nap. So, without leaving the void, I made a solid floor, still black so my mind would be as strained, and I made a cheap fire that resembled cheap movie effects. I just walked into it and tried to concentrate on feeling the heat. I did, a little bit. I let the void and the fire slip away as I awoke.

----------


## i_speel_good

Seriously, where's our badges?
Where has the Club gone to?

----------


## pj

> Seriously, where's our badges?
> Where has the Club gone to?



Patience.  The Overlord of the Lucid Tasks has been taking a little break.  He'll be back in the saddle very soon now.

----------


## Hazel

I completed the task for May last night, but I can see it's too late. I will try the talking animal one tonight.

----------


## Seeker

Thanks everyone for being so understanding.  I've been on vacation this past week.

Congrats on all the cool tasks!  lseadragon, your mouse came totally out of left field, that's what I like about this kind of task, they can be so RANDOM!   ::D: 

I'm still waiting for a lucid so I can try to talk to my beardy

----------


## naikou

Darn it! I almost had it...

I had two goals in mind for my lucid dream: 
1. Fly
2. Do the fire task

I thought I had figured out how to combine them both into one, but I failed at both, unfortunately. My idea was to use rocket boots to fly for a while, and then light some stuff on fire with my boots, and walk through the fire.

I equipped the boots pretty easily, and tried to fly first. This worked for a few seconds, then I ran out of fuel, and fell to the ground. I then tried to light some bushes on fire, but I couldn't get a flame to shoot out of my boots anymore. I tried to find some more boots/fuel, and yelled things like, "EQUIP ROCKET BOOTS!", but nothing worked. I woke up after a little while.

----------


## 2Fruits

Okay! Time to tell you about my failed attempt at the fire task:

(This WILD was a few days ago by the way)

Well I woke up in the night with a sore stomach, got up, went to the bathroom then hopped back into bed feeling tired but alert. A perfect time to attempt a WILD! 

So I lay on my back and tried to get 'inside my head' as such, by imagining walking through a park. I got into SP after maybe 20min, then without knowing sort of slipped into the dream about walking in a forest. As soon as I realised I came back to reality  :Sad: 

I kept lying there and after maybe 10minutes realised that I was seeing my window upside down! As soon as I realised this I was laying on my back upside down I 'slipped' off my bed and floated to the floor!

I knew instantly I was dreaming, and stood there for a moment focusing on the objects in my room to increase clarity. I was trying to decide whether to visit the dream 'headquarters' that I've been spending the past few weeks designing in my head or to do the lucid tasks. I decided to do the tasks.

I wanted to try the fire one, so I ran towards my window and morphed myself through it. I looked at the sky again hoping it to be pretty after that post about skies in lucids being pretty but it was just normal except for a few cool shaped clouds. I felt the wind, but it was warm and pleasant. I ran onto the gravel path and it hurt my bare feet like it does in real life. I ran behind my house to the paddock, and tried to work out a way to light a fire.

As we are in a drought I knew that the grass would be dry enough to light, but we needed some firewood! I looked over to the nearest gum tree and it conveniently had a few large branches that I knew I could pile up. I floated over to the branches and tried to hover them sort of telekinesisishly. They hovered but twitched? uncontrollably. I then reached into my pyjama pocket and pulled out a Harry Potter wand. 

I shouted 'wingardium leviosa'! at the branches and they sprung up under my control. I piled them up in a sort of large tee-pee style. I then tried to make the fire light by using my 'laser' vision. A red light shot from my eyes to the grass underneath the wood and although it smoked (green smoke? by the way) no fire would appear. So I used my Harry Potter wand and made up a spell on the spot which went something like 
Fire fire burn so bright
Spark the fire to light the night

At the time it sounded really cool but now I'm slightly embarrased to post it! The fire sprang to life and although I was standing a few metres away I could already see the flames licking around the sides of the pile. The bon-fire quickly grew until it was a few metres high.

I decided that I would try to walk through now, so I put down my wand and walked towards the fire. I kept walking even though it was really hot, trying to convince myself that the fire wouldn't hurt me.

As I got closer I could feel a sort of tugging sensation which I assumed was just the fire 'pulling' me closer, beckoning me on!

Unfortunately at that point I woke up back in my bed, and after lying there in my bed trying to re-enter my dream... I did a reality check but alas I was awake. I got up feeling rather sick. So I went and ate an apple.


Just to let you know, I actually was sick later that night because of food poisoning... So I hope that the reason I woke up from my dream was actually because I felt sick. Oh and I had a fever, and sometimes I dream better when I do, so hopefully now that I'm better I can try and WILD and do the tasks again!

Good luck guys,
Ellie

----------


## SurvivorKylie

Naikou, rocket boots sound fun!  Maybe next time...

Aww, 2fruits, you were so close!  I think the Harry Potter thing was cool-- a good way to get the job done, that's for sure!  And to keep walking even though it's hot; that's saying something.  I couldn't do that.

I had two lucids in quick succession last night... and tried the task in both of them... and still failed miserably.  ::rolleyes:: 

Here's a bit from the first one:

He starts yelling, so I ignore him and try to find something else to dowhy not go for the lucid task again?  Theres a big tree nearby, so I grab a box of matches (which conveniently appeared in my pocket), light one, and drop it against the tree, then blow on it because I think it will help.  Needless to say it doesnt work.  I try for a few more minutes, then give it up as hopeless and start flying around again.

And the second one:

This dream came right after the previous lucid, but it was really unclear at the start.  I spin around and rub my hands at the same time, which worked enough to give me a dream-scene.  I start to walk down my street (I appeared in the same place I left off last time), and yell Increase clarity (I might add that while I said that I thought of Clairity, cause I had just read that old thread the day before about why people chose their screennames, and her comment about people always calling her into their dreams).  Anyway, I chuckle a bit at that, but it actually worked really wellits like that commercial for Claritin where the screen goes from grey-ish to bright and colorfulI actually notice the trees change, and they very nearly sparkled!  

I knew from my last attempt I wasnt going to have luck creating it myself, so I decide to ask someone else.  Theres a woman walking towards me with this huge plant, so I go over to her and ask if shell make a big magical fire all over my front lawn.  I explain that the flames need to be high and that it needs to keep going for a couple of minutes.  She says something about it being difficult but shell give it a shot.  I turn around a pace back and forth looking at a field across from my house, then turn back when she says shes ready.

Its not nearly as dramatic as I had planned; only a few places of the lawn are actually on fire, but where the flames are is pretty cool.  Theyre about seven or eight feet high, and in these huge flat sheets in random spots on the grass.  I yell thank you to her as I run over to the one nearest the front door.  I slow down before I reach it and shove my hand through the flamebut its hot!  I yelp and pull out my burned hand, looking at the fire and thanking my lucky stars I didnt run head on, else my face would have been melted off.  I try for a few minutes to make the flames cooler, but instead of fixing things the fire just disappears.  So much for that.

----------


## Clairity

2Fruits, I rather liked your poem.. I mean it rhymed and everything!





> I start to walk down my street (I appeared in the same place I left off last time), and yell Increase clarity (I might add that while I said that I thought of Clairity, cause I had just read that old thread the day before about why people chose their screennames, and her comment about people always calling her into their dreams).  Anyway, I chuckle a bit at that, but it actually worked really wellits like that commercial for Claritin where the screen goes from grey-ish to bright and colorfulI actually notice the trees change, and they very nearly sparkled!



YAY, I helped.. and even made things "sparkly"!  ::-P: 





> I slow down before I reach it and shove my hand through the flamebut its hot!  I yelp and pull out my burned hand, looking at the fire and thanking my lucky stars I didnt run head on, else my face would have been melted off.



My fire was too hot too.  I guess our minds expected it to burn us so it did. (stupid fire)  ::?:  
.

----------


## pj

I really expected the fire one to be easy.  This is interesting.  Is it just so ingrained into us?

I haven't tried the fire one yet.  Soon, hopefully.

----------


## naikou

> Naikou, rocket boots sound fun!  Maybe next time...



Just make sure to find some that hold more fuel than mine did.  :tongue2: 





> Theres a woman walking towards me with this huge plant, so I go over to her and ask if shell make a big magical fire all over my front lawn.  I explain that the flames need to be high and that it needs to keep going for a couple of minutes.



ROFL

Hey, at least your DC's are smart enough to get the job done. Mine are usually dumber than rocks. >.<

----------


## Fluffysilver

Gah, almost!

Last night I called for my dog, and she didn't come. I think I asked anyway, "Lucy, what do you think of me?" but no reply. And no dog.

DANGIT!

----------


## rustboy

I failed  :Sad: 

I remembered only Advanced task and it's more interesting too.

I asked my dog (actually it wasn't my dog) what he thinks of me and he didn't say a word. I spend pretty long time asking about me but no reply. I guess I should ask my cat next time cause he looks smarter than my dog.

----------


## Clairity

> Gah, almost!
> 
> Last night I called for my dog, and she didn't come. I think I asked anyway, "Lucy, what do you think of me?" but no reply. And no dog.
> 
> DANGIT!



Hey at least you remembered the task!  





> I failed 
> 
> I remembered only Advanced task and it's more interesting too.
> 
> I asked my dog (actually it wasn't my dog) what he thinks of me and he didn't say a word. I spend pretty long time asking about me but no reply. I guess I should ask my cat next time cause he looks smarter than my dog.



You didn't fail.. you just haven't succeeded yet! 

Ok.. so I'm the Task of the Month "cheerleader"! 

"READY..OK!"  ::banana::  "You can do it.. yes you can.. something, something.."  ::banana::  
.

----------


## Seeker

This is turning into an epic month, perhaps we may continue it into July.....?

----------


## pj

No complaint from me!  More time to immolate myself.

----------


## Moonbeam

> This is turning into an epic month, perhaps we may continue it into July.....?



I wouldn't mind; I'm not having any luck at all.

----------


## Seeker

> I wouldn't mind; I'm not having any luck at all.



Yeah.  I'd also like to ask my male beardie if he is sad.   My female beardie died a couple of weeks ago, really unexpectedly.  I wonder if he misses her as much as I do, I've been giving him a lot of extra attention.

----------


## Clairity

> Yeah.  I'd also like to ask my male beardie if he is sad.   My female beardie died a couple of weeks ago, really unexpectedly.  I wonder if he misses her as much as I do, I've been giving him a lot of extra attention.



Seeker, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your female beardie.  :Sad: 

I'm sure your male misses her as much as you do (if not more).  But then I often wonder if pets understand and grieve the death of a loved one the same way we do.
.

----------


## Clairity

> Seriously, where's our badges?
> Where has the Club gone to?







> Patience.  The Overlord of the Lucid Tasks has been taking a little break.  He'll be back in the saddle very soon now.



I see we've got our badges.. but am I the only one who can't see the Lucid Task Club forum?   :Confused: 
.

----------


## Seeker

Weird, you should be able to see it both because you completed the task AND because you are a DG.  I did a quick check and everything appears to be in order, let me keep looking.

----------


## jankai

same i cant see the lucid task club i thought it was just a glitch on my side

----------


## Clairity

> Weird, you should be able to see it both because you completed the task AND because you are a DG.  I did a quick check and everything appears to be in order, let me keep looking.



Will do and thanks! 
.

----------


## Fluffysilver

Hmm, I dreamed my dog growled at me in my last lucid dream pretty savagely, but that was *before* I became lucid.

Maybe she's just late with replies.  :wink2: 

Hmm, I'll go set myself on fire next time or something.

----------


## AbyssNess

Managed to do the advanced lucid task. And it was only my second lengthy lucid dream. Woohoo.

The dream started with a false awakening. In my case false awakenings are the easiest way to obtain lucidity, since I always do reality checks when I wake up. Anyway, I got up, started to walk out the door, did a nose check, and realized I was dreaming. It was nighttime, and since I hate dreams at night, I blinked and turned on the sun. This is the first time I've altered my surroundings in any way, so it was pretty interesting. Then, remembering the task, I walked back to my pet rat's cage and asked him what he thought of me.

There was a short pause. Then he said, "I like you, and it was nice when you came back." This presumably referred to my return from the camping trip, since he was not fed while I was gone. It was kind of funny because his face muscles moved in a bunch of different directions, like some sort of bad animated movie.

The rest of the dream wasn't that interesting. I teleported outside and flew around a bit before losing lucidity.

But doing the task was interesting.

----------


## Clairity

> Then, remembering the task, I walked back to my pet rat's cage and asked him what he thought of me.
> 
> There was a short pause. Then he said, "I like you, and it was nice when you came back." This presumably referred to my return from the camping trip, since he was not fed while I was gone. It was kind of funny because his face muscles moved in a bunch of different directions, like some sort of bad animated movie.



Awww.. that was such a sweet thing to say (especially for a rat)! :p

I can so picture his face as he said it (great description)!   ::D: 

Congrats!!
.

----------


## Adam

Still no joy  :Sad:

----------


## Clairity

> *Still no joy*



I'm sorry AdamA..

Please remember to have faith because, "Weeping may endure for a night, but *joy* cometh in the *morning*!" (Psalm 30:5).

I have faith that you will get lucid one morning this weekend and we will all do the *DANCE OF JOY*!!  ::banana:: 
.

----------


## eppy

ohh i finally did the one task. i asked my irish setter what he thought of me and he paused for a moment and then said i was "a good owner...... a really good owner"

----------


## Clairity

> ohh i finally did the one task. i asked my irish setter what he thought of me and he paused for a moment and then said i was "a good owner...... a really good owner"



Hey.. a dog of few words!  

Congratulations.. cuz you had a good lucid dream.... a really good lucid dream!   ::D: 

Way to go!!
.

----------


## Pyrofan1

um, Seeker, http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...2&postcount=29

----------


## eppy

ha, thanks. i never seem to remember the tasks though.

----------


## skysaw

Well, I was lucky enough to do the pet task on the very first night/first try, but still haven't done the fire-walk. The biggest problem is that I went through a dry spell, and haven't had any lucid experiences at all until last night.

Last night I found myself lucid and said to myself: "Now it's time to finish up that Lucid Task! Yay!" The only problem was that I couldn't recall what it was! Oh no! I completely remembered the pet task and the details of that dream within this new dream, but could not for the life of me remember the fire-walk.

Oh well... there's always tomorrow!

----------


## Seeker

Aaarhg!! First lucid dream in 20 days.  I was so excited to be able to fly again that I forgot the tasks   :Sad: 


*Walks off muttering to himself...*

----------


## Clairity

It's ok Seeker.  Any lucid is better than none.. and the month ain't over yet!   ::D: 
.

----------


## Caradon

I think with the fire, you guys were just thinking about burning to much. Just jump in and know that you can't be burned, It really is that easy! I jumped head first into a lake of molten Lava  and swam through it! It was no problem.
But it was not this month Seeker, so don't give me credit for it.

----------


## lord_cliff_turtle

Yay! Completed the basic!
I was off to the shops with my friend Kieron in his rocket powered go-cart (basically a box with wheels and a bean-can with a tomato-with-a-hole-in strapped to the bottom... don't worry). We stop off in a park somewhere and I recall the tasks, walk on fire!
I ask him to help me build a fire, (although it's tough to get the words to come out) and we build a long rectangular fire out of dry sticks, branches, paper... anything. I take some matches out my pocket and (figuratively holding my breath) light it. It burns down to red-hot burning coals in an instant. 
My first tentative steps on the hot coals result in a roasting noise and I leap off, my feet are fine! More friends have turned up to see my lunacy and I walk boldly along the path of coals, my feet sound like they're burning to a crisp but all I feel is a warm glow, like a pair of warm socks in the cold.
I wake myself up, with some difficulty through a false awakening, and write it all down in my dream diary.

----------


## delpiero

Ok I will try thses.

The pet part will be easy. I reccurently dream at my perrot who died couple of months ago. I was so close with him and I actually killed him one day by accident.

Mind you tho I dont speak verbally with other its thoughts that I send and they send me back thoughts. I rarely have "verbal" interaction as I dont even believe it exists in dreamland. But its telepathy so you might confuse both of them, as I can communicate feelings and thought with any creature or different languages people.

As for the fire part does a Bomb fire works? Because 2 nights ago I was close to a truck that blew up and the explosion of fire crossed my whole body.

----------


## delpiero

DONE !

I went for a nap just to do it as when I do a nap I'm more able to do a lucid dream by slowly getting in the dream "awaken", I must say it was pretty easy, probably because today its so hot and humid outside.

So I created a room of flames that I went in, it was hot and I wanst breathing well almost suffocating. It was hot and I was all wet as if Iwas melting. My perrot was already there as if he was waiting for me. So I chatted with him and asked what he thought about me. And he said that it was fun and he wanted to be back with me because I was making him happy. I knew he was refering to all the good times we had together ( a parrot is a very smart bird that you can have a lot of interaction with, much much more then a cat) And I found it sad because he's dead cause of me. So I excuse myself and he got closer and started to pick on my nose like he used to  :Sad: 

Then I felt in a normal dream where I was doing somekind of a robot fight that you would control with a gamepad against other people in some tournament. And I won  ::D:

----------


## Tomdub

I already lit myself on fire in real life
1. when i was three i fell into a fire
2. I lit both my hands on fir with axe deodorant (boyscouts) hehehe
3. My pants lit on fire with propane (boyscouts)

but unfortunately this did not happen in a lucid dream

----------


## Clairity

> My first tentative steps on the hot coals result in a roasting noise and I leap off, my feet are fine! More friends have turned up to see my lunacy and I walk boldly along the path of coals, my feet sound like they're burning to a crisp but all I feel is a warm glow, like a pair of warm socks in the cold.



Great description.. congrats!





> So I created a room of flames that I went in, it was hot and I wanst breathing well almost suffocating. It was hot and I was all wet as if Iwas melting. My perrot was already there as if he was waiting for me. So I chatted with him and asked what he thought about me. And he said that it was fun and he wanted to be back with me because I was making him happy. I knew he was refering to all the good times we had together ( a parrot is a very smart bird that you can have a lot of interaction with, much much more then a cat) And I found it sad because he's dead cause of me. So I excuse myself and he got closer and started to pick on my nose like he used to



Congrats on completing both tasks!

It must have been both sad and comforting to see your parrot.  You say you accidently killed him.. may I ask how it happened?





> I already lit myself on fire in real life
> 1. when i was three i fell into a fire
> 2. I lit both my hands on fir with axe deodorant (boyscouts) hehehe
> 3. My pants lit on fire with propane (boyscouts)
> 
> but unfortunately this did not happen in a lucid dream



Yeah.. unfortunately!!  I hope you at least earned some boyscout "badges" or something for items 2 and 3.   ::D: 
.

----------


## delpiero

oh you will have to insist to find the reason, because Im not particulary proud of it.

Basically he got hit on the head and did a brain emoragy or something cause I saw all the blood under his skull skin. Took him 2 hours to die I was standing next to him and the last 3 minutes were very painfull as he started to move and flap his wings shouting like crazy... till he just turned off. I could tell he didnt wanted to die, he seemed to be so mad to die so early and I felt bad for weeks cause it was my fault  :Sad:

----------


## lord_cliff_turtle

Hehe, thanks Clairity. It was my first lucid in a while, I'm dead chuffed I remembered the task. 
Sorry to hear about your parrot delpiero, it's nice you got to talk about the good times *Edit* in your dream */Edit*.
One query about the badges, mine was a fire-dream, but my badge has a "q" in it. Whats the deal with that? It's still very cool to have a bewinged-badge  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> oh you will have to insist to find the reason, because Im not particulary proud of it.
> 
> Basically he got hit on the head and did a brain emoragy or something cause I saw all the blood under his skull skin. Took him 2 hours to die I was standing next to him and the last 3 minutes were very painfull as he started to move and flap his wings shouting like crazy... till he just turned off. I could tell he didnt wanted to die, he seemed to be so mad to die so early and I felt bad for weeks cause it was my fault



delpiero, I am so so sorry.. that must have been awful to witness.  :Sad: 

I appreciate your sharing something so painful.
.

----------


## legbuh

Well, after forgetting to do the LT for a month I got it done last night.  Went to bed super tired thinking "I want to LD and really have some fun and rip things up... and do the TOTM."

Sure enough before I knew it I was dreaming.. didn't quite WILD.  I remember talking to this DC about dreaming and LDing.  Then it kinds of hit me that I Was probably dreaming at that time.  I plugged my nose and couldn't breath... hmm.. my DC asked me what I was doing and I told him about the nose plug RC.  He did it and said "I can breath with my nose plugged!  Weird!"

So I tried it again.  It didn't work.  It sure feels like a dream, so wanting to show off to the DC I say "If I'm dreaming, watch me use the force to grab that tennis ball".  I look at it, open my hand to catch it and ZIIIIIPP!! Right to my hand.  

Holding the ball in my hand I look at him and knod ever so proudly.   :smiley: 

This is where the basic TOM I believe was accomplished..

So a "gang" starts coming down the road throwing tennis balls at us.  I just start laughing at them because of their "weapon of choice".  The DC I was with is actually scared.  lol.  I tell him not to worry, it's just a dream and to have fun!

Then I yell at the gang "Hey, those tennis balls are girly!  Try throwing something at us a little better!"  So one of them conjurs a large fireball!  IT's probably about 4-5 feet in diameter.. a big suckeR!  He wips it at the DC and misses.  That's when I remember the TOTM.

I tell him "Throw one at me!" as I start walking toward him in a "if I get there before you throw a fireball I'm gonna kick your *SS anyhow, so throw a fireball!" sort of way.

He throws one and right as it hits me "Matrix time" starts as the fireball hits me.  The feeling wasn't hot at all... it was like "gel" and a littel cool.  (I did get sunburnt earlier that day and almost reminded me of the feeling when you first put aloe gel on sunburn.)

Once the fireball had passed through time returned to normal and I just smiled.. it was a pretty cool feeling.  So then started throwing fireballs back at them.

It was probably one of my best DILDs ever..  I had GREAT control.  Very lucid and clear.  I remember waking up thinking "man, that was a GOOD one!"

----------


## Sarin

Hey everyone just thought i should let you know i found the task of the month fourm, which i had heard a few people talk about but i am still kinda knew to the whole "on the computer thing".

But i am looking forward to trying and doing these tasks of the month and hopfully can at least get one lol.

I am trying my first WILDing tonight so i am going to write in my DJ before i go to bed to try and convince myself to remember about the tasks.

By the way legbuh that would of been awsome reminds me of the water bomb fights me and my buddies used to have, must of been cool throwing fireballs.

----------


## legbuh

It was pretty cool.  Not sure how tennis balls ended up in my dream.  Maybe I've been playing too much Wii lately.. lol!  Tennis is fun, and then in Boxing traning there is a session where you learn how to dodge and your trainer throws tennis balls at your head and you dodge them.. lol!

I've been having dry spells lately (probably boozin too much..lol!) so I Was happy to finally get lucid.  And (hopefully if it counts) complete at least the basic task.

My advice for WILDing is to be SUPER tired.. I normally dream right away at night if I'm really tired.. like "falling asleep in front of the TV" tired.  Otherwise I will fall asleep, but wont dream until later in the night.  

Focus is the key...  one second you'll be listening to your breathing, and if all goes right the next you'll be in a dream/hearing voices/etc.  It's that transistion that is the toughest.

----------


## Clairity

> He throws one and right as it hits me "Matrix time" starts as the fireball hits me.  The feeling wasn't hot at all... it was like "gel" and a littel cool.  (I did get sunburnt earlier that day and almost reminded me of the feeling when you first put aloe gel on sunburn.)
> 
> Once the fireball had passed through time returned to normal and I just smiled.. it was a pretty cool feeling.  So then started throwing fireballs back at them.



Great description legbuh!  I could really imagine how the "fireball" felt!

Way to go!  ::banana::  (I'm so proud of you!)

And Sarin, the month is still young.. there's plenty of time for you to "earn your wings".  ::wink:: 
.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Aha! Got the basic task completed. About time too, I've forgotten to do the tasks the past couple of months. :p

I was walking down some street at night, just looking at the houses and such. I thought "Man, these houses look weird! I must be dreaming." Over to my left I saw a bonfire in someone's yard. I ran over there, straight through the fire. Not painful at all, it felt warm and pleasant. Of course, all the DCs were mad at me because I ruined their bonfire, but I just laughed and woke up.

----------


## Sarin

Well i tried my first WILD attempt last night

Got into my first dream and I was in a big Toys R Us(big toy store) and for some reason me and a few friends and my girlfriend were getting drunk there lol, and we started to cause havoc everywhere in the shop, and a fire got started.

Thats when it occoured to me " um ok we are in a big toy store drinking and there is only one person working and we are starting fire's"

well i became lucid and then i remebered about the TOM and then thought to myself how i am going to do this, "ahhhhh"

what i stupid idea i gave this stupid dream character time to come up to me and she starts wingeing " your destroying my shop, please stop"
I dont know what happened but it seemed like i lost control and actully did say " ok lets stop" - oh i can be nice when i dont need to, dammit

well not successful this time oh well try again.

----------


## legbuh

Good job!  Sounds like you had a DILD, not a WILD.  WILDs I find you immediatly are lucid.  IT's that transitional phase from wake to dream that is the tricky part to "hold on to" the feeling and simply enter a dream.

You should have started the store on fire and stayed in the building as it burned down!  Now that would be cool!

----------


## AURON

Alright....finally got lucid again with a WBTB.  I'm in my room and everything takes a while to get started.  I have to look at my hands for several minutes, and then finally I stand up.  My left arm is clear and I'm still having problems looking out of one eye...I start focusing on my hands again....and things show up correctly. And i dressed my self....at first I had on just shorts....and the only way i can describe it is I asked my subconsciousness for a shirt and pants to wear.  (It ended up being a brown and red outfit that turned the shorts into pants) So i say lucid clarity and move out of my room. (I always start out in my room during WILD attempts)  I think about the task of the month, and I head out to the living room.  My father is there, and he says something like "don't forgot to call your brother".  I'm wondering if it's a dream, so I do a RC (breathing one) just to make sure.  I walk outside...and it's nighttime, but the sky has splashes of orange in it, where our drive way is...it's covered in hedges.  I vision a match book in my pocket, and pull one out, and then I set one of shrubs on fire...the fire is very low..maybe about three inches...and I walk through it.  Didn't feel the heat or anything, and I'm telling myself "I probably could do this in real life". I remembered how the guy envisioned the fire getting bigger...i tried that and it didn't work, so I lit another one on fire...and this time they started going off like fire crackers.  Tried it again...and the same thing happened.  So I was gonna fly and find a fire, but I thought about my last experience and started jumping really high instead...but i guess i'll continue the rest of this in my DJ

----------


## ArCane

I have a question.  I just registered today and have been reading some of the threads and then found this one.  This seems like such a cool activity to do.  Can I participate even though Im new?

----------


## Clairity

> I have a question. I just registered today and have been reading some of the threads and then found this one. This seems like such a cool activity to do. Can I participate even though Im new?



Welcome to Dream Views and, YES, you may participate!

I wish you much luck and please be sure and post about your attempt (whether you succeed or not).

We're glad you're here!  
.

----------


## Default_13

Hey I am new too can anybody direct me towards some motivation.

----------


## Seeker

> Hey I am new too can anybody direct me towards some motivation.



You're never too new.  Motivation?  How about a nice title and access to a hidden forum?

BTW, I see you are from Tennessee, I'd like to say HOWDEE! from a fellow Volunteer!

----------


## ArCane

Ok here is how my dream went last night....
I found myself out in the desert with The Doors and Jim Morrison, and I was "partying" with them just like in Oliver Stone's movie The Doors.  Day turned to night and there was a camp fire.  The sight of the fire made me lucid.  It brought memories of this task and reality to my mind.  I decided to walk through the camp fire.  When I went through the fire, all of a sudden the fire was extinguished.  The Doors started to get on to me for putting out the fire, but I ignored them knowing they were not real.  I wanted to make sure that there was no doubt I did this task, so I decided to start another fire.  I collected fire wood, The Doors helping, and started another fire away from the main fire pit. I then walked through this fire.  As soon as I did this, an old friend from high school comes up to me (havent seen him in atleast 5 years) and says that he has a bigger fire at the main pit.  I go over there and there is a huge fire but instead of it being on the ground it is in a gigantic webber grill.  Someone helps me up into the grill and I stood in the flames for a couple of seconds. After this happens, I end up in my room.  In my room are a bunch of people I dont know wanting to record my dream, as if they had seen it, and some other people just wanting to hear about it.

Pretty weird dream, eventhough I have had alot weirder.  I think the people in my room at the end symbolize this community.  Dont know, just a thought.  This dream puts a whole new meaning to "come on baby light my fire." (I couldnt help but say it  ::D: )

----------


## Clairity

> This dream puts a whole new meaning to "come on baby light my fire." (I couldnt help but say it )



 ::rolleyes::  LOL!  Congratulations on completing the task!! 
.

----------


## Default_13

> Ok here is how my dream went last night....
> I found myself out in the desert with The Doors and Jim Morrison, and I was "partying" with them just like in Oliver Stone's movie The Doors.  Day turned to night and there was a camp fire.  The sight of the fire made me lucid.  It brought memories of this task and reality to my mind.  I decided to walk through the camp fire.  When I went through the fire, all of a sudden the fire was extinguished.  The Doors started to get on to me for putting out the fire, but I ignored them knowing they were not real.  I wanted to make sure that there was no doubt I did this task, so I decided to start another fire.  I collected fire wood, The Doors helping, and started another fire away from the main fire pit. I then walked through this fire.  As soon as I did this, an old friend from high school comes up to me (havent seen him in atleast 5 years) and says that he has a bigger fire at the main pit.  I go over there and there is a huge fire but instead of it being on the ground it is in a gigantic webber grill.  Someone helps me up into the grill and I stood in the flames for a couple of seconds. After this happens, I end up in my room.  In my room are a bunch of people I dont know wanting to record my dream, as if they had seen it, and some other people just wanting to hear about it.
> 
> Pretty weird dream, eventhough I have had alot weirder.  I think the people in my room at the end symbolize this community.  Dont know, just a thought.  This dream puts a whole new meaning to "come on baby light my fire." (I couldnt help but say it )



Wow that sounds like your inner conscious that is truly interesting.

----------


## tehpwner

Hey in my lucid dream before i had it i was reading this task i managed to walk thru fire it felt kinda nasty but ive never been burned so i guess i didnt know what to think.... before i also said "Force field" so for like 5 seconds it didnt hurt for the last 2 it did. in my dream i was partying with some friends and i showed them i could fly a bit,, i also said here ill walk thru fire and i did. i just kinda lit a house on fire i guess? i just like took a mach and like ran thru the house...

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, ArCane that was cool!  I like the part at the end where people are trying to record your dream!

----------


## Mrs_Mojorisin

Congratulations on completing the task! By the way you know that I'm in love with Jim Morrision...funny how somethings have a way of sneaking into your dream, eh?  :wink2:

----------


## ArCane

> Congratulations on completing the task! By the way you know that I'm in love with Jim Morrision...funny how somethings have a way of sneaking into your dream, eh?



Your the reason I even had that "theme."  How many dreams are you going to influence?  A great many I feel.

----------


## Seeker

Alright!  Completed the advanced task last night, here goes:

I found myself lucid, don't really know why, but I remembered the task and immediately began searching for my bearded dragon.  I found him asleep in a corner.

I picked him up and he woke up and looked at me, holding him at eye level, I tried what pj did earlier and said; "Lizard you can now talk"  I then asked him "What do you think of me?"  In a kind of small cartoon voice he replied:  "You need to invite a porno actor over"

Now that was really out of left field and must have shocked me a little because it woke me up.  Man, what a pet!

----------


## dreamcatcher05

I was dreaming and saw my deceased grandma, and i automatically new i was dreaming ( im very aware in my dreams, if anything doesnt  seem right i rc) So i talked with her about a minute telling her i love her and i miss her a lot. Then i hugged her and said goodbye. So i walked outside, not knowing what to do and i remembered the lucid task. I flew in the air then zapped a fire with my finger. Then it was about 4 feet high. I flew down onto it and stood on it for 30 secs. It started to burn really hot, then it cooled down. i walked out and i was on fire so i flew up again saw a pool, and  cannonballed from about 300 ft  and cannonballed it from 300 ft  ::D: . So i got back up flew to my house, and started look for my dog. He was in my backyard he tackled me to the ground, i said buddy speak you can talk now, I started telling me things. but i cant remember them  :Sad: . So ill take the fire one 
 :wink2: 

@Seeker 
That has to be one of the most randomness things i ever heard a DC say ahahah

----------


## pj

> Alright!  Completed the advanced task last night, here goes:
> 
> I found myself lucid, don't really know why, but I remembered the task and immediately began searching for my bearded dragon.  I found him asleep in a corner.
> 
> I picked him up and he woke up and looked at me, holding him at eye level, I tried what pj did earlier and said; "Lizard you can now talk"  I then asked him "What do you think of me?"  In a kind of small cartoon voice he replied:  "You need to invite a porno actor over"
> 
> Now that was really out of left field and must have shocked me a little because it woke me up.  Man, what a pet!



You need to add that one to the DCs Say The Darndest Things thread.

Congratulations!  Well done and entertaining to boot.

The fire awaits.

By the way - you BETTER give yourself a set of wings!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Congrats on the task Seeker. Your pet's answer has got to be the best DC reply EVER.  ::lol::

----------


## pj

> I flew in the air then zapped a fire with my finger. Then it was about 4 feet high. I flew down onto it and stood on it for 30 secs. It started to burn really hot, then it cooled down. i walked out and i was on fire so i flew up again saw a pool, and  cannonballed from about 300 ft  and cannonballed it from 300 ft . So i got back up flew to my house, and started look for my dog. He was in my backyard he tackled me to the ground, i said buddy speak you can talk now, I started telling me things. but i cant remember them . So ill take the fire one



You nailed both!  That's an accomplishment.

It's interesting how many people are getting burned by the fire in their dreams.  Flying into the water while on fire... that would have been one to watch in third person!

----------


## nullbyte00

I talked to my cat in my first LD I had a few days ago. I asked it what it thought of me, and it said "You're pretty cute" :p

How am I suppose to prove this?

----------


## pj

> I talked to my cat in my first LD I had a few days ago. I asked it what it thought of me, and it said "You're pretty cute" :p
> 
> How am I suppose to prove this?



You just did.  There is no "proof..." you just tell us about the dream - usually in a little more detail than that, and then a little bell rings and your wings magically appear - usually when Seeker's online, for some reason.

----------


## nullbyte00

> You just did.  There is no "proof..." you just tell us about the dream - usually in a little more detail than that, and then a little bell rings and your wings magically appear - usually when Seeker's online, for some reason.



Ok, I'll add more detail. My LD began as a false awakening, and I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I couldn't conjure up anything, and I couldn't fly so I just decided to have lucid sex. Because I couldn't summon people, I found my cat outside, and I remembered if you call someone on a phone, or talk about them, they should appear. So I talked to my cat about this girl, and she appeared as expected. Before I went off to have some fun, I asked my cat what she thought of me. She said "You're pretty cute".

----------


## Clairity

> so I just decided to have lucid sex. Because I couldn't summon people, I found my cat outside,



LMAO!!! Just for a second there I thought you were going to say you had sex with your cat!  ::laughtillhurts:: 

Congrats on completing the task!! :bravo:

dreamcatcher05 and Seeker, congrats also to both of you!! :bravo:

(pssst.. Seeker..  :Peek: .. I think your lizard wants to get laid!)  ::D: 
.

----------


## Seeker

I'm not through with my beardie yet!!  His answer seemed a little evasive, I need to probe further!

PJ, I am scared to death to assign a task badge to myself, permissions and all that weirdness  =P

----------


## pj

> LMAO!!! Just for a second there I thought you were going to say you had sex with your cat!



I thought that too, but decided not to admit it!

Ha.

----------


## skysaw

Last night I finally did part one of the task (part two I did on my first try).

I had a very nice long vivid LD, and won't go into all the details about it here. In any case, I remembered the task while I was talking to my sister and trying to teach her how to fly and control things (in _my_ dream, no less!)

We were in the kitchen of the house I grew up in, and I decided I would try to light up the whole kitchen and stand in the flames. I took a paper towel and lit it from the burner on the stove. Then I tossed it into the middle of the room, deciding it would instantly turn the room into an inferno. Well it did... sort of.

The room got very bright, and light was dancing on the walls as if a fire were in the center, though I couldn't see the flames. I tried to make it more "fire-like" by concentrating and using hand gestures. Finally, it seemed more like fire, though not exactly. I figured it was close enough, jumped in the middle, and let myself "burn up." I didn't feel any heat, but my clothes were definitely on fire. My sister was very impressed!

----------


## Clairity

> I didn't feel any heat, but my clothes were definitely on fire. My sister was very impressed!



It's always cool to impress family (even in dreams)!!  ::D: 

Congrats!
.

----------


## skysaw

> It's always cool to impress family (even in dreams)!! 
> 
> Congrats!
> .



Thanks! Of course she was much less impressed when I told her she could fly, and she immediately jumped out the window and went splat on the ground.  ::D:

----------


## Lunalight

Got the advanced in the nick of time!

I had an FA using the DEILD method.  I phased through my window to the windowsill, then scaled the wall to the ground like a ninja.  I started walking down the street, pondering the best way to approach the lucid tasks.  I decided finding fire in a fireplace would be easiest.  I started running, gaining speed to fly, when I noticed a dog running towards me.  It was my gradmother's dog.  I stopped and started petting its belly.  I said, "You can talk now.  What do you think of me?"  It wiggled, excited about the belly rub and said, "Moogie, Moogie, Moogie!" in a woman's voice.  I said, "No, no, hon.  Real words.  You can talk.  What is it you think of me?"  She stopped wiggling, looked up at me, and said, "I don't like your makeup."  I smiled, in spite of the insult.  Task done!

----------


## skysaw

> She stopped wiggling, looked up at me, and said, "I don't like your makeup."  I smiled, in spite of the insult.  Task done!



Maybe you should have found a mirror and taken a look. Who knows how bad a makeup job you had in the dream!  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Thanks! Of course she was much less impressed when I told her she could fly, and she immediately jumped out the window and went splat on the ground.



LMAO!!





> I said, "No, no, hon. Real words. You can talk. What is it you think of me?" She stopped wiggling, looked up at me, and said, "I don't like your makeup." I smiled, in spite of the insult. Task done!



LMAO again!!  ::D: 

Congrats Lunalight!! 

PS.. I'm sure your makeup was lovely (what do dogs know of such things)?! :p
.

----------


## pj

> ...It was my gradmother's dog.  I stopped and started petting its belly.  I said, "You can talk now.  What do you think of me?"  It wiggled, excited about the belly rub and said, "Moogie, Moogie, Moogie!" in a woman's voice.  I said, "No, no, hon.  Real words.  You can talk.  What is it you think of me?"  She stopped wiggling, looked up at me, and said, "I don't like your makeup."  I smiled, in spite of the insult.  Task done!



HA!!!!!!  Delightful.

Thank you, and congratulations!

----------


## Lunalight

> LMAO!!
> 
> 
> PS.. I'm sure your makeup was lovely (what do dogs know of such things)?! :p
> .



That's what I was thinking!  Thanks!

----------


## the real pieman

for the first task.....walking into fire.....

i didnt exactly walk into fire but i did walk into millions of bats which were on fire, which were engulfing me and set alight my jacket....

----------


## naikou

> Of course she was much less impressed when I told her she could fly, and she immediately jumped out the window and went splat on the ground.



ROFL

Some of your guys' pets have pretty ridiculous responses (especially Seeker's, lol). I can't wait to ask my cat what she thinks of me.

Although... I'm kind of running low on time. I forgot about the task of the month in my last lucid - I walked through electricity instead of fire (by sheer coincidence) during a fight with Darth Vadar. It didn't really feel painful... just caused some involuntary twitching.

Oh well, I still have five nights! *prays*

----------


## Clairity

> i didnt exactly walk into fire but i did walk into millions of bats which were on fire, which were engulfing me and set alight my jacket....



..  :Eek:  .. wow, how'd that happen?!

.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Alright almost the end of june and I finnaly remembered the lucid task of the month ^_^ hooray!.

Alright the fire part is when I was walking down a tremendous spiral walkway that was all white and on the side closest to the walls there was fire that followed the pathway all the way down. So I was like okay fire lets give it a go. So I walked through the fire and felt some major heat, but I did not catch on fire which bugged me because I wanted to experience it. So I gathered the fire and made it into a torch and continued down the spiral walkway.

I came upon a room that bridged off from the walkway where there was a circular couch placed in the floor (all white again) and there was a green flame and two DC's on either side of it we exchanged some words and I morphed the green flame into my dog Pugsley (He's a pug) and he ran over to me like he does in real life and streched jumped on my leg and stretched and then did a back flip off which I found to be funny and then asked him.

"Pugsley what do you think of me?" he cocked his head and looked at me and said "What do I think of you?" and a purple flower appeared and he began to eat it with his left nostril and said. "As the dew rises in the east."

So.... he didn't really say what he thought of me, but at least he replied.

----------


## Lunalight

Wow, Pugsley is a pretty cryptic pooch.  Wonder what he meant?

----------


## Clairity

> a purple flower appeared and he began to eat it with his left nostril



He ate it with his left nostril?  ::huh::  Ok.. that's not exactly normal..

Contrats on completing BOTH Tasks!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## the real pieman

> ..  .. wow, how'd that happen?!
> 
> .



i was watching a show on stage called 'hercules vs the hydra' it was a gr8 show because the hydra and other villains were made entirely out of loads of bats which formed together to make creatures....gr8 show...then i went lucid and some 'men in black-like' people arrived and tried to chase me....so i ran on stage to get away and the bats were doing a scene when they were on fire so they paniced and attacked me...really crazy dream...fun though

----------


## Adam

Just got back from my holiday and done both of these, I dont want the wings for it as cant remember all details, but I managed to ask a dog when it thought of me twice, the first dream he gave an amazing answer, in the second LD not so good, but either way I cannot remember. The fire one, I got someone to make fire from stone and walked through it, again details are sketchy as was on holiday and not concentrating on writing them down etc...

Will report back on my 3rd go lol.

----------


## Seeker

OK, I think I'm up to date in handing out the wings.  If I missed anyone, please PM me.

Congrats on the neat tasks.....As the sun rises in the east...

Pugsley sounds more like a Sharpei or one of those other Chinese temple dogs   :smiley:

----------


## Beryl

I failed!! I was pretty sad when I woke up, but here's the story:

We were in a van riding somewhere. Two friends were in the front and I was behind the passenger. I can't remember what my trigger was, but all of a sudden was SURE this was a dream. So jumped onto the person sitting in the passenger seat and said tickle me (to make sure) and reluctantly she did. Satisfied that I had control, I left the van. 
I landed in a room by myself. I was giant sized! I remembered the tasks, and thought won't everyone be impressed that I will accomplish the tasks as a giant? I yelled out, "Fire! Fire! I need fire." But nothing came. A little boy walked by and I asked him if he knew where some matches were. He nodded and I told him to bring them to me. He came back with one match and no box. I yelled at him and told him to bring me the whole box. He left and when he returned he threw it at me and ran away. I had the matches, but I was mad at him so I ran after him, with the task of the month still nawing in the back of my mind. 
Later I decided that I'd try finding my cat. And I also succeeded in finding her, but I slipped out of lucidity. I lost my sight. Everything went black and I thought that I was waking up, so I got nervous and lost my control. 

I haven't had a lucid dream in awhile, so I was pretty excited regardless.

----------


## Moonbeam

:Mad:   ::angry::  :Pissed:  ::furious:: 


It's not over.  Well I guess it is but I'm going to keep trying.  Technically I have til midnight tonite.

----------


## Clairity

> I haven't had a lucid dream in awhile, so I was pretty excited regardless.



And well you should be.. I feel that any lucid dream is a good lucid dream!  ::D: 

P.S..  GO MOONBEAM!!  ::banana:: 
.

----------


## LucidMike14

Bring on the July tasks! I haven't found this thread until tonight but am thankful that we are about to begin a new month.

----------


## Hazel

Errg... I asked my rats what they thought of me and they didn't answer... they attacked me! Same with my dog!

----------

